# Schattenpflanzen



## berghexe (2. Aug. 2008)

Hallo an alle die der Gartenarbeit nicht wiederstehn können  
 

ich hatte heut einen schlechten Tag und bin dann in den Garten um mich abzulenken........auszuarbeiten wäre wohl das richtige Wort...... ich hab ja auch sonst nix zu tun. 
Also hab ich den Rand meiner Hainbuchenhecke entunkrautet, hatte seit 2 Jahren da den Rasenabschitt verteilt und jetzt hab ich da auf 40cm einen Superhumus drunter/entlang. Ein Wurmfarn und 2 andere Pflanzen (mit Namen hab ichs nicht....hauptsache sie wachsen) gedeien da schon seit Jahren. Jetzt hab ich eine Hortensie von ner Kundschaft gerettet und auch da angesiedelt und brauche für meine ca. 10m noch mehr Pflanzen. 
Ach ja...... Bärlauch,Wermut und so Zeug wächst da eh schon wild.

Nächste Woche fahr ich nach Seebruck und hol mir ein paar Hostien, oder wie die Teile sich schreiben  


Habt ihr noch Ideen für Farbe an der Schattenseite der Hecke???????


----------



## glasklar (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schattenpflanzen*

hi sabine

wie wäre es mit winterharte fuchsien  oder begonien beides schön blühende schattenpflanzen 
die begonie muss du allerdings im winter reinholen


----------



## unicorn (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schattenpflanzen*

ich habe unter meinem Apfel - und Birnenbaum __ Astilben, Schlüsselblumen und 2 tränende Herzen.


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schattenpflanzen*

Hallo Sabine.

Schau doch mal da rein: http://www.schattenpflanzen.de/

Oder hier http://www.blumen-garten-pflanzen.de/praxis/schatten-pflanzen.htm
http://www.derkleinegarten.de/800_l...altung_schattiger_standort_grabgestaltung.htm
Du mußt da ja nix kaufen.... 

Mein Schattenbeet an der Nordseite des Hauses ist leider noch nicht fertig und hat sich beim letzten Regen eher in einen Teich/stehenden Bachlauf verwandelt.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schattenpflanzen*

Hallo, bei mir wuchern unter den Bäumen Geraniümmer  Die sind auch weitgehend Trockenheitsresistent, unkaputtbar und hübsch  Wenn sie ausufern muß man nur das was zuviel ist wegrupfen und schon ist wieder alles ordentlich. Sie werden nicht lästig  Man braucht sie auch im Winter nicht zurückschneiden. Sie machen ein bisschen schlapp und wachsen im Frühjahr munter weiter Auserdem verdrängen sie Unkraut bei mir schon seit 10 Jahren zuverlässig. Da kommt nix anderes hoch Absolut pflegeleicht, wenn Du auch eine Ecke magst, mit der Du absolut keine Arbeit hast...
Passt auch sehr schön zu Hostas, in gebührendem Abstand 





Rechts neben dem Liegestuhl, das ist es. Das Bild ist von 2005 und die Bäume sind jetzt entsprechend höher ;-)




Waldmeister finde ich auch hübsch, der nimmt bei mir etwa einen qm ein und gibt im Mai ´ne super Bowle 





Viele Grüße Monika


----------



## chromis (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schattenpflanzen*

Hi,

__ Hosta sind immer eine gute Wahl. 
Schau aber auch mal bei __ Astilben oder Geißbart nach. Wunderschöne Büsche mit weißen Blütenrispen als Kontrast zu den Hostasorten bekommst Du mit Aruncus sinensis(Zweiweltenkind)
Und aus der einsamen Rodgersia lässt sich leicht auch eine schöne Dreiergruppe machen.


----------

